# 308 deer hunting bullet



## prairiedogg

I"m looking at changing ammunition in my 308 and my wifes 243. Both of us have been using Winchester Supreme Ballistic silvertips, 168gr for the 308 and 95gr for the 243. I'm changing because I havent had much luck with this round, I've lost 2 out of the last 3 deer I've shot with the 308 and that's unacceptable. I've only lost 3 deer out of 20 years of hunting. I shoot a heavy barrel savage and it shoots sub moa groups with that ammo, I know the shots were on due to the sign found but the blood trail would quickly run out. Also I'm on a new lease where shots could easly be 200 to 300yards in places. I feel comfortable shooting at that distance but ONLY if everything feels perfect. I'm looking for opinions on what would be a good bullet for the 308 and 243. I haven't shot reloads but have a competit friend who will reload for me, also I'm game to hear all opinions for over the shelf rounds as well.


----------



## Burly1

I'm honestly surprised at the problems you've had with the ballistic tip bullets. Trying to diagnose your problem with so little information available would be difficult, but one possibility is that the shots in question were taken at short yardage, and the bullet simply blew up before penetrating sufficiently. I can suggest this; If you need better penetration, try the Nosler Accubond, or Partition bullets. They are both great bullets, with the Accubond usually having an edge in the accuracy department. I personally believe that the Accubond is the perfect all around bullet. They will not blow up when used at shorter yardages, as ballistic tips sometimes will (again, I view your poor results as being atypical) and on medium game, you will more than likely have an exit wound, increasing the chance that you will have a better blood trail to follow, if needed. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Van Wey

Burly1, you are a very wise man!!!!! Good suggestions!!!


----------



## Whelen35

The very early nosler BT's had a very thin jacket, and would be more likely to "blow up" if heavy bone was hit. Could your bullets be from the very early batches of the BT's? I have shot the 150gr BT from a 300 wby at close to 3400fps and had complete pass through on lung shot deer at less than 100yds. They have made the jacket much tougher than the early bt's. With the speeds you are going to get with the 308, I am jery suprised at the performance you mention. One of my favorite deer snipeing guns is a very heavy barreld win mod 70 with a 6-18 scope aknd the nosler 165 bt. Also, with this bullet try to not hit heavy bone, or like suggested, try the accubond.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Prairiedogg,

I am not sure what went wrong with the Winchester Supreme Ballistic silvertips, because you should have cleanly taken those deer if shot placement was correct. I guess you will never know.

The 243 Winchester cartridge using 95/100 grain Partition will cleanly and consistently harvest any Antelope/Deer sized game including black bear with proper shot placement.
The 308 Winchester is without question a superior big game cartridge using adequate bullets.

My personal ethical shooting range for any big game is 300 yards maximum.
Obviously hunters have to discover their own maximum ethical shooting range.

I strongly suggest you have your friend reload 100 grain Nosler Partitions for your 243 Winchester and what ever grain you desire Nosler Partitions for your 308 Winchester and you will never again be dissatisfied with bullet performance. The only thing left to blame is yourself.

Shoot safe and have fun!
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## cotys

I would like to re-open this thread and get some input. I've had similar problems with 150 gr .308 ballistic silvertip.

#1 - Last year I shot a spike at 60 yards and he ran over the hill and kept going. I know its easy to say its buck fever and I just missed. I have been doing long distance shooting and shot 3 boxes of ballistic silvertip over the month before season. I'm zero'd at 225 yds. We didn't find the spike.

#2 - I shot another spike at 50 yds. I know, what's up with the spikes. One for the freezer and then one for the wall is my motto. This time the spike ran off 100 yds and then stopped and turned to see what all the noise was about. I nailed him at 150 and he ran another 50 yards. He then went down. I found 2 entry wounds in the kill zone a couple of inches apart. One did not penetrate well and I found by accident the bullet while cleaning the deer. It weighed 62 gr on the scale. The other shot had an exit wound about 2" around. There was no blood trail from the first shot.

The thought that up close the silvertip "exploded" seems to be right. But I wouldn't expect this result at 50 & 60 yards.

I'm changing to another round for the .308. On the flip side, I use the 180 gr silvertips in my 300 Win Mag and have never had a problem, even when I shot one whitetail at 50 yards up to a mule deer at 300 yds.

Any suggestions on a "solid" .308 round. I'm considering Remington Accubond or Sirrco.

Thx
Coty


----------



## Plainsman

I shoot Ballistic Tip, Accubond, Scirocco's, Partition, Barnes Tripple X, Sierra Game King , and many others, and I don't think I have ever had a bullet fail me. Some deer are more determined to live, while others drop at the shot. I once shot a buck in front of the left hind quarter and the bullet lodged in the right front quarter (243), my friend hit him in front of the right hind quarter with his 308 and the bullet lodged in the left front quarter. He ran past my brother-in-law 100 yards away and he put a 150 gr 30-06 through the lungs, and he still traveled to my nephew ( 50 yards)who hit him with another 243. He then piled up, but I think any of those shots would have killed him before he was out of sight, he was what I often refer to as dead on his feet. He just didn't know it.
As we speak I have over 100 boxes of 100 bullets of various calibers and makes in my reloading cabinet. None of them are junk. If you want simple, it's tough to beat a plain old bread and butter Sierra --- or Hornady, Spear, Nosler, etc. I will be shooting 165 gr Sierra Game King in my 308 this year.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I haven't shot the accubond, but I use the 180 Scirrocco on my 300WM. I believe it to be strong enough to do the job on any game. I'd love to hear how it does for you if you opt to give it a try.


----------



## stainless

I shoot a savage 10fp in .308 that I use for deer hunting. I hand load using 165gr nosler ballistic tips. the 3 deer I shot this year were 180 yrds, 170 yrds and 150 yrds. All 3 dropped where they stood. The federal premium factory loads use this same bullet. it's a very accurate bullet and also deadly.


----------



## Falconry

I have used factory rounds and now reload for my 300WSM,30-06 and my son's .243 and .223. 
I know from the 06 that even Rem corelocks do a number on deer. Now, specifically for the .243 and .308 I would load something a little less frangible than the Ballistic Tips. Even at the heavier for caliber weights they still have a thinner jacket which could account for the "explosive" comments that some bullets get.

The Barnes bullets for those calibers are a great choose if your rifles like them. They are pricey however. I've gone to the Hornady SSTs at 95 grains for the .243 and 165 for both 30 calibers. The Swift, Nosler Accubonds, or some of the other "premium" bullets will outperform the Ballistic Tips for penetration.

I know the .243 has a dicey reputation as a deer round because of thin jacket bullets that were used. With the new designs out there, drop the BTs for something better.

Both my 06 and 300 will put 4 shots under an inch, and my son is good for 4 shots in 2 inches with his .243--and he's just 11!


----------



## laxratnd

Take a look at berger bullets.

lax


----------



## alleyyooper

I like the 150gr. Speer Mag tips in my 308 and 300 win mag. Been useing them for over 30 years and have not had one fail yet.

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator

Strange. I've used BT's for medium game for years and have absolutely no complaints...

I too vote for the Accubond, I've been using them in my 338 and 7MM with great results. Can't imagine they would not be every bit as good in the 30 cals...


----------



## AdamFisk

Since I have no idea what new bullets have came out since the last post about a year ago, I'll bump this up and ask the same question.

What are some reliable, accurate 308 bullets to consider for deer and yote hunting? Grains???

I am shooting a Sako Finnlight with a 20.25" barrel with a 11" twist rate. I will be looking for a bullet that will perform well up to 500 yds, granted, it will be awhile before I'm even considering 500yd shots at deer. But, I'd like to have a bullet that can do the job when the time comes.

A buddy suggested Lapua Scenar, but after reading the couple posts on them, I'm shying away from them. Sounds like they just plain suck at longer ranges on deer.

Also, I've read that using the Greenhill Formula can take some trial and error work out of finding what bullet your gun likes. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks!


----------



## Longshot

Yes, the Lapua Scenar doesn't do well for deer. I am currently shooting the 165 gr. Seirra Game King out of my 308 Kimber Montana. So far my rifle has liked this bullet the best and has done well on deer. I have also shot a couple deer at a fairly lenghty range with good results using this bullet.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Ok, I stayed out of this last year, but will enter into it this year for two very big reasons. One I watched a nice doe take a shoulder hit from a .270 Win with a 140 gr accubond at under 80 yards! Bullet hit the leg bone and then shoulder and went into fragment stage and never made it into the vitals!!!!

Have witnessed last year the same type of result from the BT in 130gr!

Both deer where harvested with follow up shots, but both first hits should have been enough!!!!!

The accubond in my opinion was still moving to fast and thus blew up from the backside moving through the front of the bullet. The BT are designed to fragment quickly and do just that! Again I think the bullets went poof from the base blowing through the front and the jacket not being heavy enough to push the bullet into the body before losing integrity!

With all the hype for speed and sub moa that so many want but do not understand we are seeing more and more of this. Bullet speed at impact is really above what the bullet can withstand.

Understanding how a bullet is designed to work may help some not lose it over my comments. Both of these bullets require friction to get them to open up and mushroom. Shoot either into water and see what happens. Light bone such as a rib may not cause a problem and the bullet may work as predicted. However the shoulder blade and leg bones pose a different situation. The friction is to high and the bullets explode. This is the very reason I quit using them and why I quit using Nolsers Partitions because they would hold together to well at close range and simply put a pencil hole through an animal with little wound channel!

My choice of bullet now is the TSX because of these types of in the field incidents. A TSX will open up regardless and stay together creating a solid wound channel. A shoulder shot should anchor a deer in its tracks by busting the shoulder going in and coming out. While traveling through will also open up a wound channel as well in the lungs and tissue. Something the Accubond and BT silver tips will not do if they do not hold together.

I was at a demonstration a while back that really made me stop and think. A variety of bullets where shot into water. The BT's broke up almost on impact from various Mfg. Bonded bullets like the Accubond and also Nosler did not open at all. The hollow point TSX coppers opened just like they are suppose to.

Same bullets again where shot into a ballistic gel with no solid objects in them. Nosler went through without opening, Accubond type did open but not until deep into the wound. BT exploded sending fragments through the gel. TSX left a deep wide channel completely through the gel.

Then again the same bullets where shot into a gel block with two plates equivalent to a shoulder blade on an elk. The BT's did not punch through the first plate and exploded. The Nosler did pass through both, but the channel was marginal as the bullet opened only slightly before hitting the second plate and then opening completely but lost a lot of mass by shedding fragments. The Accubond style blew up against the plate similar the BT, but some of the core did push through and lodged against the second plate not leaving an exit wound.

The range was 75 yards on each test. Caliber was a 308 and gr of bullet varied, but all where higher in weight than the TSX!

So take it for what it is worth, but a lot of us will face shooting situations from very close to 300 yards. I want in my chamber a shell with a bullet that will perform every time at any range within that parameter. Only one has proven in the field to me to do that and it is the TSX!


----------



## xdeano

I harvested two deer this year with the 155g Lapua's, they work ok. But as longshot and Plainsman can attest to they don't work very well on long range deer. A few years ago I dropped a buck at extened range and it did fine. But I've also had them hit and run. Lapua's jackets are very unpredictable, some times they mushroom out well other times they stay 100% intact and just tumble through. I've shot two does last year that had about a 2" exit hole in each and this year the one doe had an exit hole about 3/4 inch.

I'd also suggest the Berger Hunting bullets, The jackets on these bullets are a bit thinner and are a bit more predicable and short and long ranges. They will put a hole in a deer though so make sure the shot counts. They put a hole in coyotes about the size of a softball.

xdeano


----------



## quent

I have a savage model 10 in a 308 caliber. I shoot 125 nosler ballistic tips or I shoot 150 grain hornady sst. These two types of rounds are hand loaded. Both show incredible knock down power and are very accurate. I can put 3 rounds with in an 1/16 of an inch of each other. I hope this helps everyone reading this.

Could anyone tell me if anyone shoots 165 grain barnes in a 308 and what is an accurate load


----------



## KurtR

1/16th of an inch that is pretty damn good. i shoot 168 amax with 45 grains varget 2.825 coal. speaking of scenars here is what they do http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost2190384


----------



## southdakbearfan

Wow, old post resurrected.

That being said, I have never seen a Nosler Partition not open up, even at extended ranges. They are designed to fragment and mushroom on the top half upon impact, with the back half driving through. Having recovered multiple partitions from game, rarely ever do you see more than 50-60% weight retention and that is exactly what they are suppose to do. I have shot big game from 50 feet to almost 500 yds with them and found them to be the most consistent performers at all ranges.

The ballistic tip is designed for use below 3100 fps on impact or core slippage may happen.

The accubond has no limit on velocity. I have found them quite adequate on 2 elk, but to heavily constructed for reliable expansion on deer unless heavy bone is encountered.

I shot the barnes bullets for a while, but found they also expended too much of their energy on the hill on the other side of the deer.


----------



## fylling35

A new one to think about.
I've taken about a dozen deer with Hornady InterLock (very similar to the SST) and had good success with it. 
Accuracy is good, performance has been good, and they aren't super expensive.
Lung shot deer make it roughly 30-60 yards before piling up. The InterLock has always provided an exit wound given proper shot placement but the size of the exit (3/4" - 3") depends on the velocity at impact (shot distance). Either way, they are dead within sight.


----------



## Savage260

"I've taken about a dozen deer with Hornady InterLock (very similar to the SST)"

Do you mean the Interbond? They are to the SST what the Accubond is to the Nosler Ballistic Tip. I have had good luck with Interbonds in 30-06, but I won't use the SSTs any more because the holes they make were insane!!!


----------



## fylling35

No, I mean the InterLock.

My understanding is:
The InterLock more of a economy bullet (remington core-lokt ).
The SST is basicly the Interlock w/ a plastic tip (Nosler Ballistic Tip).
The InterBond is more of a premium bullet (Nosler Accubond ).

I think you might have been saying that too.


----------



## Ozzi Bob

Hi Mate
New to this, my first post! I've been shooting Deer with a 308 for many years, I liked Hornady Interbonds but finally settled on 150gn Woodleigh's, wonderful projectile, bonded, expand to more than double their diameter and rarely go right through. They mostly end up under a big heap of loose skin on the off side. Love them! They just started making a 130gn 308 bonded pill also that works great in my 308 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Longshot

Ozzi Bob said:


> Hi Mate
> New to this, my first post! I've been shooting Deer with a 308 for many years, I liked Hornady Interbonds but finally settled on 150gn Woodleigh's, wonderful projectile, bonded, expand to more than double their diameter and rarely go right through. They mostly end up under a big heap of loose skin on the off side. Love them! They just started making a 130gn 308 bonded pill also that works great in my 308
> Cheers
> Bob


Welcome Bob!! :beer:

I have never tried any of the Woodleighs. They do look interesting though.


----------



## Ozzi Bob

Hi guys
My gunsmith just modified my 30 BR to 30BRX 1/10" longer, awsome! 130gn pills @3000fps 150gn 2840fps and deadly accuate! Can't believe the velocity with such a small case 35gns ADI 2208 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## RFoster

I stumbled accross this thread will looking for the exact same as the thread originator.. I have shot the Winchester bullets in my 243 and 308 and have been very disappointed. Lost several deer and the ones I have found have been with little or no blood trail. I know some will question shot placement and I won't claim to be perfect and i have missed my share of deer, but I know these deer were hit and hit correctly. My brother was using them in his 270 with the same results as well. They do seem to be more accurate in all calibers, more so than the Rem coreloks for me. I have never lost a deer with coreloks but I never feel as confident with them after I leave the range. Deer season is over now so time to head back to the range before we go after some hogs.


----------



## KurtR

The deer i shot with the 150 grn combined techs died where they stood. Deer hit in the lungs/ heart can run a little ways but die that is fact. 99% of the time i have been told by some one they made a good shot when we find the deer it has not been the case. I would say practice would fix the majority of lost deer blamed on bad bullets. At this point i am spitin 168 amax out of the 308 but that is a match bullet and those are not suposed to work either i just have to let the 6 deer i shot this year know that.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I agree 100% with Kurt. Also, if you hunt long enough something whacky is going to happen with any bullet. I shot a doe whitetail one time that there was a piece of lung on the corn stalk behind where it was when I shot it. Tracked it 7 miles, giving it a lot of time along the way, and it never stopped. Only thing I could come up with was it only nicked one lung.

Over 20 years, I have seen way more issues with bullets not opening up vs blowing up and lost deer.


----------



## Sask hunter

I have always had good luck with hornady interloks. The accubonds work good but they are hard on meat. If you hit a deers shoulder or hind end you can just about write off any chance of getting meat off that leg.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

This year was my first year using an interlock SP, I shot a huge bodied buck, the bullet went through one rib, through the vitals, and then out the other end, the deer should have dropped, but didnt realize he was dead, but it left enough of a wound tracking it for the 100 yards into the evergreens was easy. I will be using these again for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sask hunter

specialpatrolgroup,

Thats why I like them deep penetration and nice mushrooms. There is also good organ damage but if you do hit him a little far back you can still savage lots of meat. Another good thing about these bullets is they are fairly fur friendly if you do see a coyote.


----------



## farmerj

It's a flippin' deer.

a simple remington core-lokt or federal power-shok ammunition work just fine. No, it's not premium ammo. No it's not going to hold sub-moa accuracy at 800 yards.

But for the vast majority of the hunters out there, it kills deer dead. All that's needed. Have used either one and I can say I have had some rather deep penetration on the federal ammo. From a frontal shot on the breast plate following the ribs up and around the left side and lodging against the spine mid-back. It ran between the skin and the meat. deer went down in it's tracks and never got up.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

I know this thread was started 7 years ago, but have you thought about reloading? Accuracy to 300 yards is zero problem with the correct optics and load data. Without the right gear and weather, at 300 yards with factory ammo or round nose (hell, any factory ammo) and you're asking for unneeded problems.

All it takes is one bullet that was:
*Seated at a different depth
*Brass not uniform
*Too much powder
*Not enough powder.
*Different lots of powders (yes, even the same powder in different lots can affect velocities)
*Different lots of bullets (see above...O-Gives change, weights can very)
*Not all Rifles shoot the same load the same (consistency or otherwise)

The fact of the matter is, you don't know what's in each bullet or how it will perform; they're all different bullets and probably from different lots.

Factory ammo is mass produced, there are many variables that contribute to inaccurate loads without looking at the shooter or his equipment.

It's a bit more work, but how many rounds do you really shoot a year? Hopefully you practice at the range and the distances you want to be comfortable with, but with custom loads tailored to your rifle you figure out what works for YOUR rifle. Sure start up costs are a bit more, but in the end, you have premium ammo that ends up being MUCH cheaper than buying inaccurate, bulk ammo. Sometimes, the long route is the short cut.

If you (or anyone else) is looking for information or pieces to start reloading, send me a pm.

Jeff Given


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

PS, I like Berger Bullets that "blow up" inside the animal and release all their energy inside the animal's vitals. I've only shot pigs with my loads, but they're always DRT (dead right there). My buddy has shot deer and pigs with the same results with his .308. And, they're extremely accurate for a long, long ways.

Good Luck!

Jeff Given


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

PS, I like Berger Bullets that "blow up" inside the animal and release all their energy inside the animal's vitals. I've only shot pigs with my loads, but they're always DRT (dead right there). My buddy has shot deer and pigs with the same results with his .308. And, they're extremely accurate for a long, long ways.

Good Luck!

Jeff Given


----------

